# Is it better to upgrade business computer to Windows 11 or not?



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Given that Windows 11 has minimum hardware requirements, I would not upgrade to W11 yet. If your machines are getting slow, I would just reinstall W7 and upgrade that to W10.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Upgrade to 10 since 7 is no longer supported. Throw in an SSD if they don't have one already and call it a day. Win11 still sounds like it should be in beta.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Upgrading OS may or may not be helpful. Computers slow over time. Especially when you can add and remove programs. Allowing users to change settings is always a bad idea. 
I saw an ad on TV for 11 and it was a group of young men remarking about the video quality on 11. I always thought video quality was directly proportional to the Hardware present. The concept of making 10 gigs of ram behave any faster than it was designed to do is out of my understanding. Yes I have heard of over clocking and have no idea on how to do that. Other than increasing the voltage to a given competent. Which does lower their life. Are your machines on the bleeding edge of the specs for 11 or are they even complainant?

You say noticed slowing. Measured how? Is it possible the machines need to be defraged and or cleaned for malware?


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Go to Linux. Windoze is considered by some shops to be akin to a virus.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Check the compatibility of all of your applications first - you don't want to upgrade and find something essential no longer works.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

SpentPenny said:


> Go to Linux. Windoze is considered by some shops to be akin to a virus.


Amen; Windows is not even a close second to the worst Linux distro.
After using Linux for 15 years, my suggestion is to try the Manjaro
distro with the xfce desktop. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Carpet (Jan 1, 2018)

Upgrading to Windows 11 is not going to help with anything in its current stage, you can tune out that ad nonsense claiming it's already a billion times better than Win10. Marketing departments aim high, land low these days.

Put in a SSD, install Windows 7, upgrade to Windows 10***, install free AV/Firewall software like ZoneAlarm/Sophos/Comodo. 
***If I remember correctly, you could upgrade to Win10 Home from Win7 for free...maybe this is still a thing? If not, just install Win10.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

It should also be noted that putting Windows 11 on a system that is not on Microsoft's compatibility list may preclude it from getting important updates. There was a thread discussing this issue which can be seen here.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Carpet said:


> Put in a SSD, install Windows 7, upgrade to Windows 10***, install free AV/Firewall software like ZoneAlarm/Sophos/Comodo.


The included Windows Security has always worked fine for me. Adding on software can sometimes bork your internet connection. A buddy recently had one of the additional apps keep him from getting online. WiFi said he was connected, but had no internet—and the IP his NIC had "leased" was not actually one of the IPs in the distributable range.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

currantstardust said:


> The devices are relatively new and run on Windows 7


if the devices are relatively new, they wouldn't have come with windows 7, so im a bit confused?

if the computers are more than 2-3 years old, chances are good that they can not run windows 11,

windows 11 has pretty high spec to run it


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I prefer not to upgrade a Windows OS until after *Service Pack 1* is issued. Not being a masochist, I let others endure the worst of the pain,


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

currantstardust said:


> I’ve recently had a malware situation on my device (I know, I know) but resolved it without major consequences. However, I’m noticing that the other devices are becoming slower and less responsive


Windows 7 is an unsupported operating system, that means there are no more updates, 

Operating system updates are for your own safety, and your own security, 

When you take away updates, your safety and security goes with it,

An unsupported operating system is more vulnerable to security breaches, malware attacks, viruses, identity theft, etc etc,

Connecting a computer with an unsupported operating system to the internet is not safe, and not advisable,


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

For a business it is wise to stay at least one version behind the current so you know it is working without any issues.


----------

